# Women Scent Controls --justfordoes, deauxgirls??



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

believe me you will do just fine using your compound bow ,for some reason bucks seem to be attracted to lady bowhunters ,I have seen it many times.good luck,Pete53


----------



## krystenmcdaniel (May 25, 2017)

I used them all and Noes Jammer seems to be the best on my hair! I get my hair highlighted and always have problems with the scent-free shampoos/conditioners drying my hair out! I used Nose Jammer all last season and was surprised by how good my hair felt after season ended!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Sep 4, 2017)

I haven't used their makeup but I know their lotion made my face burn. I have sensitive skin though.


----------



## hinson_16 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks I will check this out...think we actually have some from a bow competition we won in a raffle...now to just find the stuff


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

My wife uses deaux girls but it took them 3 months to fill her order......


----------



## Deercreek90 (Sep 14, 2017)

I honestly don't trust the gimmick of we sell make up for the hunter, it is a sales tactic and I don't see why girls would be concened with it if they are in the stand for the right reason. But thats a diffrent convo. The best thing IMO is look for a shampoo and body wash that is hypo alergenic with no fragrance. As i have sensitive skin most of the additives brake me out anyway. Cetaphil makes a great non scented body wash and i cant remember the name of the shampoo right now but its out there and much cheaper. Of you are swoon by the "charcoal/carbon" trend you can buy the powder and add it to the shampoo. Hope no one gets butt hurt over my makeup rant but when im in the stand the last thing i care about is is of my winged eyeliner is on point. If i get my big buck i keep the basics in my truck for pics.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Makeup? Oh, no. Okay, to be fair, I have gone right from work out hunting with makeup on, but that was gun season. I don't wear it for bow hunting. Should I be putting it on for pics? I didn't get the memo. lol.


----------



## Deercreek90 (Sep 14, 2017)

laur said:


> Makeup? Oh, no. Okay, to be fair, I have gone right from work out hunting with makeup on, but that was gun season. I don't wear it for bow hunting. Should I be putting it on for pics? I didn't get the memo. lol.


Lol right. Just put some black face paint on a pimple you good girl. But im a mascara junkie. Never smelled it though ha


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

What do you ladies do on cold mornings? I don't want to shower and have wet hair before hunting. Was thinking maybe shower at night then baking soda in hair in the morning?


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

laur said:


> What do you ladies do on cold mornings? I don't want to shower and have wet hair before hunting. Was thinking maybe shower at night then baking soda in hair in the morning?


When it's cold here (okay, so this is Texas and that's like MAYBE 5 days of cold hunting haha)I shower the night before. In the morning, I spray down with whatever scent killer product we are stocked up on. Clothes, boots, you name it. My hair gets piled up in a knot on top of my head so that it tucks up tight in my head net or balaclava, depending on how cold it is. I spray my hair, put the cover on, then spray that. Everything is dry before I make it to the stand, so I don't worry about being damp. Playing the wind is far more important where we hunt than scentless products, but I still use them. A typical bow season for us starts out in the upper 90's. It doesn't matter what you do, by the time you get to the stand, if hunting from one, you are soaked with sweat. I carry scent killer with me, but it doesn't do much good when you sweat it off before it can dry, lol. There is nothing glamorous about me hunting, lmao!


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

It can be chilly here in the morning even now, a few weeks before bowhunting has started, it has been 50s early a.m. And it can be snowing before gun season starts. It is odd to thibk about hunting when it is 90. Some people here won't hunt a "warm" 75 degree day because it is too warm.


----------



## krystenmcdaniel (May 25, 2017)

I completely agree! I hate taking showers in the morning because I hate being cold. If I do I always make sure I have time to dry my hair.


----------



## Deercreek90 (Sep 14, 2017)

There ya go


----------



## hinson_16 (Aug 3, 2017)

laur said:


> Makeup? Oh, no. Okay, to be fair, I have gone right from work out hunting with makeup on, but that was gun season. I don't wear it for bow hunting. Should I be putting it on for pics? I didn't get the memo. lol.


Yeah makeup was more if I know I'm going from work. I don't think mine has any smell to it but was just courious since people sold it if it really mattered. I do bow hunt stand and blinds


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Another option to look at is Nature's Essence Products.

There have been many women who have used the products. They are all natural so it is at least worth a look. 

www.naturesessenceinc.com


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

laur said:


> It can be chilly here in the morning even now, a few weeks before bowhunting has started, it has been 50s early a.m. And it can be snowing before gun season starts. It is odd to thibk about hunting when it is 90. Some people here won't hunt a "warm" 75 degree day because it is too warm.


I dream about one day hunting where it's cold, lol! Archery season here usually begins the last weekend of September, or first weekend of October. On rare years it might be cool, but the norm is mid 90's. One year we had 3 digit temps the first few days. Talk about miserable! I typically hike to my spot in boots, shorts, and a sports bra, with my camo in a pack. I'm drenched before I go 75 yards, lol. Once there, I try to cool off before changing. We hunt private land, so I'm not worried about anyone around, but it does make for a slightly irregular process, lol. The deer are used to the heat, they just have different patterns than cooler climate deer. By the 3rd week of October, the temps start dropping and the deer start moving more throughout the day.


----------



## Deercreek90 (Sep 14, 2017)

laur said:


> What do you ladies do on cold mornings? I don't want to shower and have wet hair before hunting. Was thinking maybe shower at night then baking soda in hair in the morning?


I normaly shower at night and keep my pillow case changed all the time. But i do a good spay of my combination killer and brush it by the time my coffee is empty im normaly dry


----------



## Deercreek90 (Sep 14, 2017)

krystenmcdaniel said:


> I used them all and Noes Jammer seems to be the best on my hair! I get my hair highlighted and always have problems with the scent-free shampoos/conditioners drying my hair out! I used Nose Jammer all last season and was surprised by how good my hair felt after season ended!



Everything dries my hair out so i made my own line cause why not lol i hate brushing a rats nest and looking like a mess the rest of the day just so i dont smell like a flower.


----------

